# Royal Farowellas



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

How would farawellas do in the same tank as macrostoma type wild bettas? Just wondering.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should do fine with them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is someone planning macrstomas?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Oops! They are too expensive. I meant unimaculata. I keep forgetting they are not the same.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eh just as good, LOL Actually if you join up with someone on the importing them you can get a pair for a pretty decent price. And know the locality.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I might later on. I am working on my masters degree right now, and I should be reading books, not messing with fish. 19 months to go!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

19 months?!?! I know that I could not do an extra year of school if I had to, but I congratulate you on working on your masters degree.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

big b said:


> 19 months?!?! I know that I could not do an extra year of school if I had to, but I congratulate you on working on your masters degree.


Its the only way to keep the job I now have and love. In this state, I am required to have a masters in my job or I get booted out the door!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What job do you have, or want to have?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I am a grade school teacher.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, my mom teaches pre-k! By any chance are you also planning to teach pre-k?! If not, what grade are you planning to teach.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I like third and fourth grade the best. No teenage angst yet. Still paying attention. Still want to learn.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

No teenage angst? What do you mean by that?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

It is a German word for "unfocused dread of the human condition." I think you would have to be a substitute teacher for two years to fully understand.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh I thought you meant something else.


----------

